# Помогите оценить пожалуйста



## ins1kk (14 Сен 2016)

есть 2 акардеона , оба в отличном состоянии ( на внешний вид 100% ) как играют не знаю, есть футляры и все прочее.
1 - Weltmeister Ramona ( 80 басов ) 
2 - Royalstandart ( 120 басов )


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Сен 2016)

ins1kk писал:


> 1.  оба в отличном состоянии
> 2.  как играют не знаю.
> - Weltmeister Ramona ( 80 басов, 3/4)
> - Royalstandart ( 120 басов, полный. )


1 и 2 наполнены взаимоисключающим дуализмом. Состояние инструмента определяется только качеством извлекаемых из него звуков. Внешность, чемоданы, - это всё вторично.ins1kk писал:


> есть 2 акардеона ,


Почему не "окурдрофлона"? Вы что продаёте?

Ну и просто как сторонний наблюдатель, скажу.  В Москве Вельт 34 можно выставлять за 6-7 тр. Роял Стандарт 4/4 за 13-19 тр. В провинции может и больше, там выбора нет. А вот насчёт Днепропетровска (он у Вас в профиле) не знаю. И города такого уж нет, и насчёт музыкантов не могу ничего сказать. Может, их тоже уже нет.


----------



## zet10 (15 Сен 2016)

Цена первого 20, второго 25 тысяч рублишек


----------



## ins1kk (16 Сен 2016)

случаем некому не надо ? продаю , с ценой договоримся )


----------



## zet10 (18 Сен 2016)

Надо), привозите ко мне,заберём)


----------



## ins1kk (21 Сен 2016)

zet10/ писал:


> Надо), привозите ко мне,заберём)


напишите в вк https://vk.com/id316191206 или по виберу +380639175050


----------

